# Rainbow colored yarn



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation. 

I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


----------



## Barbara M (Mar 28, 2015)

If they make you happy, wear them.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I would keep them. If your daughter likes them, make her a pair. Personally, I am tired of what other people think, assume or take for granted. I do things for myself. If that includes showing support for a group or organization, so be it.


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

One can knit in any color way one chooses and your narrow minded "friend" doesn't get it!
Surely she knows your daughter is gay? An insensitive remark!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Of course keep the socks and wear them proudly.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

If you like them, wear them


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

All I can say is wow. I'd think twice about that 'friend'. Wear them with pride, and make a pair for your daughter.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Wear them and show your daughter them on your feet. She will love it. My daughter is also gay and I just do not get insensitive people. Life is hard enough.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Your friend sounds very narrow minded, bigoted, and insensitive. I'd think twice about keeping her around as a friend. I'd not only wear these socks but make several more pair and wear them as often as you can! You go girl!!!!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wear them with honor for your daughter.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


Would you not wear green socks because people could think you're Irish?? Wear the rainbow socks!! You don't owe anyone an explanation (or excuse??) for something you wear--OR KNIT--anyway!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Wear what makes you feel good. If you like multi color rainbow color socks wear them. This being politically correct is crazy. Having to watch every word
that comes out of our mouths. Wear this, don't wear that. I've decided I am going to be me. If others don't like it, oh well. They change the meaning of words faster than I can remember them. For me the wilder the socks the better I feel. Isn't knitting about textures AND color? Wear what makes you happy.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

LindaDH said:


> Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


Wear them BECAUSE you love your daughter and your daughter is just FINE the way she is!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Friend???? Pretty insensitive to be called friend. Wear/knit what pleases you.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Friend???? Pretty insensitive to be called friend. Wear/knit what pleases you.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep them and make sure you wear them when you support your daughter at the Gay Pride march. Then knit her a pair with the same wool. 

I have a rainbow skirt and some wool waiting to become rainbow socks and I'm not gay. What a narrow minded friend.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't worry about color(s) connotations. People can be so narrow minded, its disgusting! I would wear those socks without a second thought.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Good advice, all. But I particularly like yourmother306's comment.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wear them who is your friend to dictate to you.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Ignore that friend. She is probably jealous.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh, please.... the point of a rainbow is that in INCLUDES all colors (read persuasions, faiths, race, etc) and does not EXCLUDE any one. So, do you like them? then wear them with a smile and a laugh. Maybe even make your friend a pair... or not. Life is too short to worry about what other people think.... and my experience has been that they (and I) often change opinions sometimes quickly and sometimes slowly


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like a bigot. Wear them with pride.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Rainbows are for everyone and they mean lots of things to lots of different people. Some Lutheran pastors I know wear rainbows to identify themselves as followers of Luther. If she read LGBT into your rainbow socks, then that's her issue. I would wear the socks. Not everyone associates rainbows with LGBT . . . and even they did . . . So what???


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Love all the comments above. I wonder when it is time to think for ourselves and not care what others think of us. Once I realized that when you stop caring you are truly free to be yourself. I love bright colors and especially rainbows. I applaud the LBGT group and their choice of colors.
Wear whatever you choose and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy life.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

MrsC said:


> I would keep them. If your daughter likes them, make her a pair. Personally, I am tired of what other people think, assume or take for granted. I do things for myself. If that includes showing support for a group or organization, so be it.


I'm sorry, but I think your friend was way out of line. How rude! and surely she must know your daughter is gay?? And why would it be wrong to show support for the LGBT community anyway? I agree 110% with MrsC - you like it, you wear it. The heck with everyone else! And I believe your daughter, if she interprets those socks in that manner, will be happy for your support.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Wear them BECAUSE you love your daughter and your daughter is just FINE the way she is!!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

If you are happy with them, wear them.
Off topic, a gay friend of mine received a rainbow flag from another friend. He wrote a thank you note for the beautiful flag and told the giver that he spent hours on the internet trying to figure out which country it came from. He was sure it was from the South Pacific because it was so colorful, but was unable to still locate it. 
I like my witty friend a lot.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd feed that 'friend' with a long spoon. I don't give a fig what anybody thinks, have a mind of my own. Knit the socks and wear them with pride. Your daughter will be very proud of her mama.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


For Pete's sake. Our socks seldom show anyway. Sounds like your friend needs a lesson in manners. Wear your socks and enjoy the colors. And and another thing. Who says all gays want to wear flashy clothes.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


I like the yarn I like. I don't care if anyone else likes it or tags it with "meanings" that have no place in my life. Wear them and love your daughter just the way each of them come to you. This is the way I feel about people and their labels:


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I also have a gay daughter and if one of my friends made such a comment I would be seriously rethinking that friendship. Firstly, I would have no problem if someone interpreted my pretty socks as support for the lgbt community. My daughter was born the way she is and I know this for a fact. She is a lovely, delightful wonderful human being and I will always support her. Secondly, I would be happy to wear beautiful socks that I made myself because I love them. Thirdly, the only thing I would have a problem going out in public with, is a friend who is clearly an intolerant, ignorant bigoted sort. She's the one who's obviously got a problem with it. I would never dishonour my daughter by spending time with someone like that. My child is precious, homophobic friends....not so much.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Barbara M said:


> If they make you happy, wear them.


Me too!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

ncowie said:


> Thirdly, the only thing I would have a problem going out in public with, is a friend who is clearly an intolerant, ignorant bigoted sort.
> 
> I love the way you expressed how I feel!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would ignore that person! Wear what you want to wear! However, hubby will not wear purple in SF!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Wear what makes you feel good. If you like multi color rainbow color socks wear them. This being politically correct is crazy. Having to watch every word
> that comes out of our mouths. Wear this, don't wear that. I've decided I am going to be me. If others don't like it, oh well. They change the meaning of words faster than I can remember them. For me the wilder the socks the better I feel. Isn't knitting about textures AND color? Wear what makes you happy.


Debknit, my feelings exactly! It is so easy to offend somebody cuz what was politically correct last week isn't this week. I get offended when I have to change what I say or do cuz somebody else feels offended! It isn't the words so much as the attitude spoken with it. (If you know what I mean) Us Mainiacs need to stick together. (I am from Pittston Maine)


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I guess I must be extremely naive to be surprised by the comments of my friend. People say the darnedest things! 

Maybe I'm jaded but when I think of my daughter and her wife I don't think "gay" I just think of two girls who I dearly love. 

Every time I proudly wear my socks I will think of all your lovely supportive comments.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wear them & tell her they coordinate with the rainbows God sends after storms. Sheesh is right. Brother!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

curlyq said:


> All I can say is wow. I'd think twice about that 'friend'. Wear them with pride, and make a pair for your daughter.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

That colorway is so pretty you should make a pair of mitts to match the socks and REALLY get you're "friend" in a tizzy!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

And a headband. It's really pretty!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


Rainbows were rainbows long before they became connected to LGBT just like tie dye! Wear what you feel like wearing and to heck with what anyone else says!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

There was a line in the Kevin Costner Robin Hood film. A little girl asks Morgan Freeman's character, the Moor Aziz, Did God paint you? When he answers yes she asks why. He responds, "Because Allah loves endless variety." I love that view of our wondrous world & all the creations in it. Some of the human creations are more evolved than others. LOVE THOSE SOCKS!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Everyone has their own idea of what people are suppose to wear. If Like them, wear them. My favorite saying is: "You laugh at me because I'm different, I laugh at you because you are all the same" It gets most people to pause and think about it. Even if it's just for a moment.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Love your socks! They are so pretty!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

pyfairy said:


> I like the yarn I like. I don't care if anyone else likes it or tags it with "meanings" that have no place in my life. Wear them and love your daughter just the way each of them come to you. This is the way I feel about people and their labels:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Keep them. Wear them. Frankly, I am tired of lovely words and objects becoming appropriated by groups and thereby ruining the words and objects for the rest of us.
> 
> Knit Picks has brought back Felici yarn and one of the colorways is a lovely rainbow. I have knit socks and mittens from this yarn. It is lovely and scrumptious on your feet. I will use it again. It makes me happy to look at it.


This PC nonsense is going too overboard for me. Wear your beautiful socks!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Would you not wear green socks because people could think you're Irish?? Wear the rainbow socks!! You don't owe anyone an explanation (or excuse??) for something you wear--OR KNIT--anyway!


I am Irish (the true Irish wear orange).......and a new Christian.......I will proudly wear the rainbow colors and if anyone mentioned anything to me I would tell them it is also a symbol of Christianity.

By the way....(not to hijack this topic) I will be posting the two rainbow prayer shawls I have made (one is still being knitted)........


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Some people have gall! Wear the socks with pride in your pleasure in color, with your pride in knitting and with pride in your love for your daughter.

Yesterday my nosy neighbor asked my hubby if I paid him for the SLK I bought from him fourteen years ago. I useally respond to such nosy questions with " Have you had your first BM for the day?"


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


 I would keep the socks and ditch the "friend". It would be lovely, if you felt so inclined, to make the same socks for your daughter and any of her friends you care about. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I guess I must be extremely naive to be surprised by the comments of my friend. People say the darnedest things!
> 
> Maybe I'm jaded but when I think of my daughter and her wife I don't think "gay" I just think of two girls who I dearly love.
> 
> Every time I proudly wear my socks I will think of all your lovely supportive comments.


will you make me a pair????


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Some people have gall! Wear the socks with pride in your pleasure in color, with your pride in knitting and with pride in your love for your daughter.
> 
> Yesterday my nosy neighbor asked my hubby if I paid him for the SLK I bought from him fourteen years ago. I useally respond to such nosy questions with " Have you had your first BM for the day?"


what is SLK?????


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> will you make me a pair????


Lol! Sure!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh good grief! Does everything have to have some Big Meaning? Your friend needs to find a new hobby other than seeing Controversy in everything. Wear the socks if you like them.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Those are beautiful - wear them and enjoy!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> what is SLK?????


Small sports car.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, wear your socks proudly. If anyone else remarks about them, just tell them that you are an ally, which I'm sure you are for your daughter. Narrow-minded folk often speak as though they are the ones who have all the answers, and that is almost never the case. Knit on! I bet those socks are lovely.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Associating colors as being gay is getting rediculous. You like the colors. I don't care if you're gay, black, yellow, green, I'm tired of hearing about it. Quit telling me your gay, I don't go around advertising my personal preference. Sorry about the rant. Where the socks, your friend needs to get over her discriminations.


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

MrsC said:


> I would keep them. If your daughter likes them, make her a pair. Personally, I am tired of what other people think, assume or take for granted. I do things for myself. If that includes showing support for a group or organization, so be it.


........⭐???????? I so agree with this knitter..... I am not gay but a very happy person that likes to wear bright colors and if people want to think I'm gay because I wear rainbow t-shirts and rainbow socks~ I personally don't give a ding, dong ,dang????????✌????????????????????❕


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm tired of things like this too. It's getting ridiculous. I would make several pairs and if I knew I was going to be seeing this "friend" I'd make sure to wear those socks every time.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I would make several pairs and make sure to wear them whenever I see this "friend".


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Wear them with joy. Mw


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wear them. Why does everything have to have a stigma attached to it now days? Enjoy!


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

This is your friend's problem...not yours


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

wear them with pride!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you like them, I would wear them. It's what makes you happy not what others think.

I would be nice if people don't have something nice to say, than not say anything at all.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

To each his/her own. I LOVE color! Not sure that your daughter being gay has anything to do with anything. Does that mean that people who always wear black are goth?


Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Wear what makes you feel good. If you like multi color rainbow color socks wear them. This being politically correct is crazy. Having to watch every word
> that comes out of our mouths. Wear this, don't wear that. I've decided I am going to be me. If others don't like it, oh well. They change the meaning of words faster than I can remember them. For me the wilder the socks the better I feel. Isn't knitting about textures AND color? Wear what makes you happy.


100% agree with this!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You should wear them and not worry of other peoples opinions.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on a pair of rainbow colored socks with yarn dyed by an indie dyer and you can bet that I will wear them proudly once they are complete! I don't give a rat's patootey what other people think. I have many friends who are gay or lesbian and I know when they see what I am knitting they will want a pair. If I had children and one of them happened to be gay or lesbian, I would make them a pair but I wouldn't take on another pair for someone else. I am only starting to knit for myself, and I don't have a lot of patience to knit with tiny yarn and tiny needles for other people.


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

Wear them proudly. Sorry but I feel your friend is disrespectful to you and your daughter. Especially if she knows your daughter is gay.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I would wear the socks with pride and that pride is for your daughter
Maybe this friend is not really a friend


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

A "friend" that makes a remark like that is not a friend!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I made a beautiful summer shawl/scarf out of rainbow colored cotton. I also had a "friend" who warned me people might think I'm gay. My response? So what. My shawl makes me happy and I love it. Plus, is anyone going to care about the sexual orientation of a 65 year old woman?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

What most people do not understand is homosexuality, in most instances, is not a choice a person makes but how they were born.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh for heaven's sake. You like the yarn. You like the socks. Wear them with PRIDE! You made them! Good for you. I say this because all my attempts at sock making have been failures. Go for it. 

Who cares what that woman (biased it seems) thinks, anyway?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Barbara M said:


> If they make you happy, wear them.


I think this is the best answer!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

My 10 year old grandson likes pink. I tried to gently change his color choice. He asked why colors had to mean anything. He said He just likes happy colors. By all means, wear your socks with pride. I'm with the other posts, I'm tired of so called PC. This world has gotten crazy. BTW, hug your daughter for me.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

And she is a friend? Especially making a statement like that knowing your dtr is gay. What's wrong with supporting the LGBT community! Wear them and show them off with pride.????


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Toymaker said:


> As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
> Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.


And what would the wrong message be? Maybe I shouldn't wear green because I'm Italian and I don't want others to think I'm Irish. 
Statements like this make me sick. This is 2016.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

In the Upper Peninsula channel six out of Marquette Mi has a rainbow room that sells upper Mi stuff such as T-shirts and coffee cups. No connection to gay or lesbian pride. It was established long ago.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Your post comes at an interesting time in that I had a recent similar experience. I was contemplating what to make using the three skeins of Bernat Softee Chunky I have on hand in the color "School Yard." I was thinking hats/caps for school age children, but was admonished by someone thinking that this colorway would be more of interest to the LGBT community. I was very offended that someone would hold (and express!) this out of order opinion and I made it clear that I support the LGBT community!


----------



## LynnS (Nov 16, 2015)

Keep the socks, make more of them, in fact, and lose your "friend."


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I am so naive. I would never have put that connotation on your socks. There are so many words and phrases that have different meanings now that I probably offend someone every time I speak. Wear you socks with joy if that is how they make you feel. Don't let that one person ruin your project for you. IMO, the way they feel is their problem. Don't let it become yours.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

NRoberts said:


> Frankly, I am tired of lovely words and objects becoming appropriated by groups and thereby ruining the words and objects for the rest of us.
> 
> Knit Picks has brought back Felici yarn and one of the colorways is a lovely rainbow... It makes me happy to look at it.


 I agree. Everything does not need to be a political statement. The lgbt movement used the colors of the rainbow to create their six-color, striped flag (also known as the pride flag) as their symbol in about 1978/1979... about 40 years ago. Now nearly everything rainbow or multi-colored has become supercharged with politics and emotion.

For millennia, since just after the great flood, the rainbow has been a symbol of a covenant with God. In the Bible, Book of Genesis, Chapter 9 we read: 

1 Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. 
2 The fear and dread of you will fall on all the beasts of the earth, and on all the birds in the sky, on every creature that moves along the ground, and on all the fish in the sea; they are given into your hands. 
3 Everything that lives and moves about will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything.

4 "But you must not eat meat that has its lifeblood still in it. 
5 And for your lifeblood I will surely demand an accounting. I will demand an accounting from every animal. And from each human being, too, I will demand an accounting for the life of another human being.

6 "Whoever sheds human blood, 
by humans shall their blood be shed;
for in the image of God
has God made mankind.

7 As for you, be fruitful and increase in number; multiply on the earth and increase upon it."

8 Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him: 
9 "I now establish my covenant with you and with your descendants after you 
10 and with every living creature that was with you-the birds, the livestock and all the wild animals, all those that came out of the ark with you-every living creature on earth. 
11 I establish my covenant with you: Never again will all life be destroyed by the waters of a flood; never again will there be a flood to destroy the earth."

12 And God said, "_This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: 
13 I have set my *rainbow* in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 
14 Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the *rainbow* appears in the clouds, 
15 I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. 
16 Whenever the *rainbow* appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth._"

17 So God said to Noah, "This is the sign of the covenant I have established between me and all life on the earth." (NIV)

The use of the rainbow colors in the pride flag seems to have eclipsed this historical symbolism in our society.

I say, wear the socks, whatever the colors mean to you. If someone else should find the colors to be a conversation piece, feel free to discuss or not, as you wish.

My post is not a statement for or against lgbt, it is merely a statement that colorways can have different meanings, and no group has the *exclusive* right to the rainbow.


----------



## BabyBird (Nov 16, 2014)

In my faith tradition, God created the first rainbow as a promise to His people. I have loved rainbows since I was a child; I continue to love the symbolism as my son came out as gay this year.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Go ahead and wear them. But I (and this is only me) would make sure I wore them at least once in front of your narrow minded friend. I bet your socks are pretty. Can you post a photo of them? Make your daughter a pair and wear them together. In front of your friend.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

if i like it...i wear it...don't worry if it like others or not....only please you....


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

quatrefoilknits said:


> I agree. Everything does not need to be a political statement. The lgbt movement used the colors of the rainbow to create their six-color, striped flag (also known as the pride flag) as their symbol in about 1978/1979... about 40 years ago. Now nearly everything rainbow or multi-colored has become supercharged with politics and emotion.
> 
> For millennia, since just after the great flood, the rainbow has been a symbol of a covenant with God. In the Bible, Book of Genesis, Chapter 9 we read:
> 
> ...


Very well said! Perhaps when I wear my socks I will be presented with the opportunity to tell the story you just posted.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Our priest, Father Edwin V. Bohula has said that the Rainbow belongs to the Christians - it was given to us in the Bible.

Remember Noah and the Flood? Afterwards the Lord said "I shall set my (rain) bow in the sky to remind you that I shall never destroy the earth again with a flood."

So, go ahead, wear the socks!

I know people are afraid that displaying a rainbow may bring about some angry threats from others - I made an afghan with the rainbow colors and gave it to Father - I thought it was bright and beautiful - and he used it in his sermons. Now I would like to make one for my young Granddaughter - and yes, I am concerned about it and the hate out there. In this case, because she is so young, I shall make it and give it to her when she is older and can speak up for herself. 

But I shall not give up the rainbow! It is my God given right!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

curlyq said:


> All I can say is wow. I'd think twice about that 'friend'. Wear them with pride, and make a pair for your daughter.


I agree. Where can I get that yarn. I have a gay son and would like to make them for me to wear in support of him and his husband. I he wants a pair I would me him a pair and the same for my sil.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Also, as a great philosopher that I know and Love has said:

"Don't worry about what people think. . . . . they seldom do!"


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

And what if there is an LGBT connection? Why not honor those who have been stomped on and persecuted and who have stood up to be counted and proud? There is nothing 'wrong' with that either.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I too love the colors of the rainbow. As said before, they make me happy...

I was having a particularly discouraging day at work a couple of weeks ago and decided to go to JoAnn's at lunchtime to look at/feel some yarn just to get away. I came back with 2 skeins of yarn just because they lifted my mood of the day... and yep!! They were both rainbow colored yarns!!

Enjoy your love of the colors and feel of your socks. 

Nancy


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


My Avatar says it all but here ya go - share it with the rude person ............


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry to burst your friends bubble but they are not the gay flag colours. Similar but not the same


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

>judydrong> AMEN !


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Of course keep the socks and wear them proudly.


Ditto.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

LindaDH said:


> Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


Oh I so agree!!!! I LOVE color. I love rainbow colors. I'm sorry that that community took rainbows as "their" colors, and I too am so tired of people who wear nothing but black!!! We have five women at work WHO WEAR NOTHING BUT BLACK!!! And nothing to accessorize in any other color! B O R I N G!!!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I'd keep them. She is narrow-minded and I wouldn't let her influence me. 

I would also wear them specifically when I was out with her. LOL :sm02:


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

As with most things.... The Evil One has taken something related to God and turned it to something focusing on Man!
God created the rainbow as a sign of His covenant with Man, never to destroy the earth by flood again!
I personally would wear them and when questioned about LGBT ... I would share the TRUTH of why the Rainbow was created!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I love rainbows, too. I don't understand all the fuss about someone being LBGT, does it affect you? "All we need is love".


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

KEEP THEM!!!! You started them because you liked them so why would you give them away! What an insensitive remark for her to make; does she know your daughter is gay? I say "Wear them" in honour of your daughter and the struggles she must face daily based on people like this!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

How insensitive of your friend. Enjoy the socks and be proud of your daughter


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you for bringing that up that they are not all of the colors of the Rainbow - very evident when you saw the Orlando massacre - the gay flag was all over the place. I only counted six - and I went over the way to remember the colors to verify there are SEVEN colors!

So, if anyone says about the socks being the colors of the gay group - tell them to check again, as they are NOT!

Let us stand up for the Truth - we are so afraid because we are afraid of being persecuted. I know I have it in my file somewhere, but I am sure someone out there can place their fingers on it quicker -

They came for the ________, and I said nothing.

They came for the _________, and I said nothing.

It goes on an on, naming all the different nationalities of people until it finally got to. . . . .

And then they came for me, and there was no one to stand up for me.


THIS is what is happening to our world - if we do not stand up, we are handing over control to someone else - and we are lost.


If you do not stand up for anything, you will fall for anything.


Why is it that there is no "White Pride Day?"

Why is it every other group can claim this or that - especially with police brutality, claiming again this group or that group?

God forbid that the White American person claims rights!


Sorry to preach - just trying to state that we all believe in something or someone - stand up for it and be proud!


God Bless all of you - Needleworkers are GREAT PEOPLE! They are also making and doing for others -


----------



## judy in FL (May 30, 2015)

One's sexual orientation does not define who they are. Thus the colors of yarn you choose to work with and ultimately wear do not define who you are. I marvel at the thought processes of some people.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I would wear them every time that so called friend came around. Acutely you should make her a pair just for the heck of it.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm glad to see that many KPers are supportive and open-minded about some of us and people living among us who are different. The world can be a very unfriendly place for anyone who is different.
I hope you love and support your daughter in her choices and speak about her with pride.
I'm proud of you.
Love is the only answer.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, it is clear your friend would never wear them because people might think she is gay, or that she supports the group. It totally depends on your personal feelings. Personally I would wear them, I like rainbow colors, it doesn't have to 'mean' anything except that you like the colors.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

A Most Interesting Conversation this morning -

It brings to mind something that Mom used to say while we were growing up -

"What happens behind closed doors, stays behind closed doors".

Do people ask if you are heterosexual? IT'S NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS WHAT YOU ARE!

When did we begin feeling that everything about everyone is our business?

Next they'll be asking if you had relations last night - NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS.

And it is only getting worse because of the social media like Facebook, Twitter, etc. (to name two). I don't care what you ate, what you did, or anything else. Let's mind our own lives and homes.


Sharing insights, techniques, tips, procedures, inspirational thoughts, and similar are wonderful - get back to basics.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I've given up long ago on what other people think. A friend of mine gave me a beautiful sweatshirt and it had a rainbow on it. Of course I got remarks. Love the shirt, don't care. Keep them and wear them. Make some for your daughter.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hear Yee, Hear Yee!!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep the socks and ditch the insensitive and narrow-minded "friend!" I like red.....would she think I'm a communist?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

For some people the colours of the rainbow are a symbol of the lgbt life style. 
To me, the colours of the rainbow are a symbol of the covenant made by the God of the bible with his people. 
So two different groups see the same symbol with different meanings. It happens. Doesn't bother me one bit. 
If I could find self-patterning or self-striping yarn in the rainbow colours in our local stores, I would buy some,
probably not just for socks but for a pullover as well. And wear them with pride, because I love the colours and
I would have made the garments myself! And if someone wants to put a different meaning to the colours, that's
their problem, not mine


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

"When did we begin feeling that everything about everyone is our business?"
Great statement, Judydrong!!!! So true. People feel they can judge, criticize, and generally comment on others too easily!!


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I would like the name of this yarn. I'd like to use it for scarves, hats, etc.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

MrsC said:


> I would keep them. If your daughter likes them, make her a pair. Personally, I am tired of what other people think, assume or take for granted. I do things for myself. If that includes showing support for a group or organization, so be it.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

wear them :sm24: 
ignore your "friend"!!!!!


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

To follow your friends reasoning, God must be endorsing the glbt community every time he sets a rainbow in the sky. I may be prejudiced since I see gay each morning in the mirror, but the world is too drab. Brighten by wearing your socks along with a proud smile.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

My goodness, wear the socks and enjoy them! Let people think what they will. And you can make your daughter a pair if she likes them!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

We are living in difficult times. Major political changes are in the air. People have become insensitive to others' feelings. Sometimes it seems to me that we are going through a revolution similar to what happened when we became a Nation. I am glad you have our forum to turn to.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't imagine saying anything like that to a friend...or to anyone. Shame on her.

Make your socks and enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, honestly! Your friend is, it seems, showing her prejudices. There's nothing amiss about using rainbow-colored yarn. If you like the socks, please wear and enjoy them. If you don't like the socks and won't wear them, give them to your daughter. 

But please, don't be swayed by your "friend's" reaction to the yarn. It only shows her hidden discrimination against LGBT persons. After all, a rainbow is a rainbow is a rainbow. Should we stop looking at rainbows that form in the sky? Sheeesh.

Just my reaction, anyway.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I can't imagine saying anything like that to a friend...or to anyone. Shame on her.
> 
> Make your socks and enjoy wearing them.


I couldn't agree with you more.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Toymaker said:


> As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
> Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.


I have to say that I don't consider my influence on others. If someone doesn't like the color of a pair of socks I wear, well, that's their fault, and not mine. By the time I hit 40, I figured that I didn't have to worry about what others said about me. I'm 63 now, and I feel the same way. Only moreso. Who cares what "message" a mere pair of socks sends? Just because the questioner has a bigot for a friend shouldn't prevent her from wearing her handmade socks out in the open, whenever she wants, and wherever she wants. The so-called friend probably has objections to all sorts of other things, as well. Pay them no mind.

Just my $.02.

Hazel


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

B


judydrong said:


> Thank you for bringing that up that they are not all of the colors of the Rainbow - very evident when you saw the Orlando massacre - the gay flag was all over the place. I only counted six - and I went over the way to remember the colors to verify there are SEVEN colors!
> 
> So, if anyone says about the socks being the colors of the gay group - tell them to check again, as they are NOT!
> 
> ...


There is no need for a White Pride Day because as white people we have never had to stand up for our rights like people of color and LBGT have needed to.

To the OP, wear your sock with pride in support of yout daughter.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jobailey said:


> What most people do not understand is homosexuality, in most instances, is not a choice a person makes but how they were born.


My sister-in-law is gay. My nephew is gay. They have always said that they knew they were gay from a very young age. Just as I was born a heterosexual, so were they born homosexuals. I just wish we could simply accept people for who they are: people.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

judydrong said:


> Our priest, Father Edwin V. Bohula has said that the Rainbow belongs to the Christians - it was given to us in the Bible.
> 
> Remember Noah and the Flood? Afterwards the Lord said "I shall set my (rain) bow in the sky to remind you that I shall never destroy the earth again with a flood."
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the rainbow was created in the Old Testament. That is the only Testament, the Tanakh, as far as Jews are concerned. (I was raised Jewish but am an atheist.) So, I could just as easily say that the rainbow was created for Jews. But I don't think rainbows are the sole possession of anyone, be they Christian, Jewish, LGBT, or whatever. Rainbows belong to everyone.

Hazel


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about what she thinks. If it was me I would probably make her a pair as a gift just to see what she would say. My bad sense of humor. I don't understand people like her. I am not gay and don't have anyone close to me that is but I believe we love who we love. It is not her place to judge nor is it mine.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

judydrong said:


> Our priest, Father Edwin V. Bohula has said that the Rainbow belongs to the Christians - it was given to us in the Bible. Remember Noah and the Flood? Afterwards the Lord said "I shall set my (rain) bow in the sky to remind you that I shall never destroy the earth again with a flood."


 Actually the good father is mistaken. The rainbow was given to humanity before there were any Christians or Hebrews or any other of today's religions.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is the is the craziest thing I ever heard. You could make a case for not wearing almost every color of the rainbow. What a narrow minded bigoted person. Wear your socks with pride.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

judydrong said:


> Thank you for bringing that up that they are not all of the colors of the Rainbow - very evident when you saw the Orlando massacre - the gay flag was all over the place. I only counted six - and I went over the way to remember the colors to verify there are SEVEN colors!
> 
> So, if anyone says about the socks being the colors of the gay group - tell them to check again, as they are NOT!
> 
> ...


The first thing that you quote is often used to discuss the Germans, the Jews, and the Holocaust. Some Germans, thank goodness, stood up for the Jews: they hid them, smuggled them out of the country, and helped them, to the peril of their own lives and those of their family and friends. I salute those folks. (I was raised Jewish, but I majored in German in college and grad school and have spent years living in Germany.)

I do have some difficulty with having a "White Pride Day," however. When you think of it, every single day in this country is "White Pride Day." We white folks have far more advantages, simply because of our skin color, than do persons of color. It's called White Privilege. Life in the US is rough for those who don't have white skin. I salute them for taking charge of the pride they feel in all that they have accomplished, despite the prejudices, bigotry, and racism of far too many white people.

Hazel


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Lecsew said:


> B
> 
> There is no need for a White Pride Day because as white people we have never had to stand up for our rights like people of color and LBGT have needed to.


In a very real sense, especially in today's culture in the United States, every day is White Pride Day, or perhaps better, Straight White Male Pride Day. Just my humble opinion. It's been so sense the European immigrants began slaughtering the native population for their land and resources, instead of working with them.

The majority may always rule, but that doesn't mean they're always right.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

granknits said:


> Actually the good father is mistaken. The rainbow was given to humanity before there were any Christians or Hebrews or any other of today's religions.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Hazel


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I'd wear them. And since you made them and like them, I assume you would, too. This is your friend's little hangup, don't let it be yours.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CBB said:


> In a very real sense, especially in today's culture in the United States, every day is White Pride Day, or perhaps better, Straight White Male Pride Day. Just my humble opinion. It's been so sense the European immigrants began slaughtering the native population for their land and resources, instead of working with them.
> 
> The majority may always rule, but that doesn't mean they're always right.


Exactly!

Hazel


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Toymaker said:


> As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
> Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.


You have got to be kidding. Only wear the socks at home where people won't judge you???!!!!!!!!!! First of all, the judger has the problem, not the sock wearer. To hide them at home like rainbow socks are something to be ashamed of...well, that's a metaphor for putting gay people back in the closet. Why don't you step up to the 21st century and let people live their lives?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


And just when I thought I had already seen the heights of "ridiculosity." My son was gay and no longer among the living; I think of him every day 14 years later and go out of my way to use "rainbow" yarns in his honor. No one in my area gets the connection. Tell that to your "friend."


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do what you bloody well want. Wear them in support of your daughter. Don't make it into a Supreme Court issue.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

judydrong said:


> Thank you for bringing that up that they are not all of the colors of the Rainbow - very evident when you saw the Orlando massacre - the gay flag was all over the place. I only counted six - and I went over the way to remember the colors to verify there are SEVEN colors!
> 
> So, if anyone says about the socks being the colors of the gay group - tell them to check again, as they are NOT!
> 
> ...


How did rainbow colors, gay community etc. morph into something smacking of racism? White Pride? What are you talking about? Have you never heard of a white gay person?


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Debiknit said:


> Wear what makes you feel good. If you like multi color rainbow color socks wear them. This being politically correct is crazy. Having to watch every word
> that comes out of our mouths. Wear this, don't wear that. I've decided I am going to be me. If others don't like it, oh well. They change the meaning of words faster than I can remember them. For me the wilder the socks the better I feel. Isn't knitting about textures AND color? Wear what makes you happy.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG!!!! I cannot believed a "friend" saying something so ignorant and hurtful.Shame on her. Rainbow is bunch of beautiful colors and who cares what other people think. Finish your socks and wear them with pride.......


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And just when I thought I had already seen the heights of "ridiculosity." My son was gay and no longer among the living; I think of him every day 14 years later and go out of my way to use "rainbow" yarns in his honor. No one in my area gets the connection. Tell that to your "friend."


I am so very sorry that your son is no longer alive. Of course you think of him every day. Your heart hurts, and you miss him. Sending you hugs from northern Florida.

Hazel


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am also wondering how this went from rainbow yarn to white pride... I guess I can't wear white anymore either. This is ridiculous.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Last year, a friend's daughter and her wife were expecting a baby. There was a nice shower for them. Some of the family did not go to the shower because they did not approve of the union. Some went and cleared their throats from stifling what they really thought and wanted to say. I made a sweater for the baby in rainbow colors and when the couple opened it, I said loudly, "He can wear it to his first Pride Parade!" Lots of laughs, thumbs up from the couple and more throat clearing. Here's a photo of it and my original post. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337179-1.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> I am also wondering how this went from rainbow yarn to white pride... I guess I can't wear white anymore either. This is ridiculous.


I suppose that every single color out there has a connotation. So, there will always be a reason to wear or not to wear a particular color, I guess. But hey, look at the colors in nature. Birds have the most amazing combinations of colors on their feathers! Whenever I'm wondering if two colors really go together, I open up a book I have on fish. Their colors are astounding. And it seems that every color goes with every other color.

Hazel


----------



## winterrose1955 (Apr 24, 2016)

If they make you happy, what does it matter what anyone says. Wear them to support your daughters right to be gay. If that "friend" is any kind of friend, she will support you and keep her negative comments to herself. Wear them with pride knowing that you made them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Last year, a friend's daughter and her wife were expecting a baby. There was a nice shower for them. Some of the family did not go to the shower because they did not approve of the union. Some went and cleared their throats from stifling what they really thought and wanted to say. I made a sweater for the baby in rainbow colors and when the couple opened it, I said loudly, "He can wear it to his first Pride Parade!" Lots of laughs, thumbs up from the couple and more throat clearing. Here's a photo of it and my original post. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337179-1.html


Just clicked on the link to see the sweater. It is absolutely gorgeous! I hope the baby hasn't outgrown it yet; they grow so fast! I'll bet that your friend's daughter and her wife so appreciated your thoughtful gift.

Hazel


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Last year, a friend's daughter and her wife were expecting a baby. There was a nice shower for them. Some of the family did not go to the shower because they did not approve of the union. Some went and cleared their throats from stifling what they really thought and wanted to say. I made a sweater for the baby in rainbow colors and when the couple opened it, I said loudly, "He can wear it to his first Pride Parade!" Lots of laughs, thumbs up from the couple and more throat clearing. Here's a photo of it and my original post. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337179-1.html


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

For those who asked, Knitpicks had a color in the Felici called "rainbow." I just finished a pair of socks using it, and it will be a Christmas present. My kids and grandkids love the socks I've made and the oldest grandson even snitched his mama's pink ones! That said, a former brother in law used to comment on a certain blouse I had that had every color in it as being "loud." If I knew he would be around, I always made it a point to wear that one blouse. He even objected to my sister wearing purple!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

She's kidding, right? what balderdash!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I really can not understand why some one would go to a shower and disapprove of the couple or their child. What begets and hipacrits (sp).


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Rainbows are rainbows. Everyone loves them. Wear them with joy!


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Remember when gay meant happy and queer meant odd? Wear the socks and enjoy!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

LindaDH said:


> Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


 I love "rainbow" colors. And I hope you make a comment to your friend about her comment. If she knows your daughter is gay, very insensitive. If she doesn't, and your daughter is ok with it, this is an opportunity to discuss and educate.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Some "friend"!!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm surprised your 'friend' even noticed the colors as she seems to be someone who only sees things in black and white. Wear them by all means. :sm24:


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Your socks sound lovely to me. Your friend is too "politically correct." Wear your socks and enjoy them.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with the majority, wear the socks, make a pair for your daughter and more for yourself. That bigoted person is no friend of yours and I certainly would not let her or anyone else dictate what colors you should knit.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


You friend really showed her 'colors'. She sounds very judgmental.

If you like the socks wear them with pride. If I could knit socks (they intimidate me!), I would wear them. On the bad side of me I would think of wrapping them up for her :sm02: :sm02:

As some already said, If your daughter likes them, make her a pair.

I hope that someday everyone will be seen as a person, and not put into categories.

Enjoy your socks.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh for heaven's sakes! Rainbows are pretty, rainbow yarn is pretty, the rainbow colored socks will be pretty. What else matters?


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

If you like them and their color, wear them yourself! Ignore the "friend" and her opinion....Who are we to decide what color should be worn by what type of person?????


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> I'm surprised your 'friend' even noticed the colors as she seems to be someone who only sees things in black and white. Wear them by all means. :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! What a silly thing to say. Your friend has no filter, and you should keep on happily knitting your lovely yarn and wear the socks when finished. If your daughter sees them and remarks that she likes them, you could ask if she would like you to make a pair for her. 

Unless you know that a gay person wants to wear something that might advertise to the world they are gay, I wouldn't presume to think they would want something that others (like your friend) might take as a clear sign that they are gay.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

that was a "friend"????


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> I really can not understand why some one would go to a shower and disapprove of the couple or their child. What begets and hipacrits (sp).


Probably for the food. One woman who did not attend, has a gay son (disowned). Everyone knows how she feels and some of her other children feel like she does. Many others in the family (the throat clearers) do not like rocking the boat. So rather than boycott because of their narrow-mindedness, they passive-aggressively averted their eyes, applauded lightly as possible and cleared their throats....sending off messages that could be disputed because they never let their feelings heard out loud. The wives had a quiet civil service at the court house, but they recently exchanged vows publicly. There were quite a few notable absences at that event. Guess they couldn't handle seeing the ceremonial kiss. Those who were supportive were outspoken and there. The non-approval group just didn't go.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Just clicked on the link to see the sweater. It is absolutely gorgeous! I hope the baby hasn't outgrown it yet; they grow so fast! I'll bet that your friend's daughter and her wife so appreciated your thoughtful gift.
> 
> Hazel


Thank you Hazel.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Yup!!!! :sm24:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Listen, you do what makes you happy.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ........⭐???????? I so agree with this knitter..... I am not gay but a very happy person that likes to wear bright colors and if people want to think I'm gay because I wear rainbow t-shirts and rainbow socks~ I personally don't give a ding, dong ,dang????????✌????????????????????❕


Yup!!!!

:sm24:


----------



## jaminator8 (Apr 13, 2016)

I specifically just bought 2 different rainbow yarns to make socks just to show my support for the LGBT community.
Wear your socks with pride and to show support for your daughter and an all inclusive future for us all.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Rainbow stuff of all kinds is just pretty. For example, rainbow snow cones, rainbow cotton candy, rainbow frosted cupcakes, real rainbows... I would not have thought the socks were linked to diversity.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Good grief, are the rest of us supposed to hate rainbows now? Wear the socks, and knit a pair for your daughter.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, and post a picture of them too.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


Wear the socks! Oddly enough, while reading this my Knit Picks order with the "rainbow" sock yarn was delivered!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just ignore others and do what pleases you. It is just a colour /colours. A new and different one to what you already have. Wear it with pride if you like it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I am so very sorry that your son is no longer alive. Of course you think of him every day. Your heart hurts, and you miss him. Sending you hugs from northern Florida.
> 
> Hazel


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a pair of those that I knitted. I wear them. What people think is their problem.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you like them, wear them.

Rainbow colors are not just for the lgbt community any more than a smiley face is just for Walmart or red bandanas just for gangs members.

Edited after I saw your photo... Those are beautiful, I'd wear them (as long as they're not wool, I'm allergic).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

There is also a pot of Gold at the end of the rainbow.
The Bible says the rainbow is a sign from God that he will never destroy the earth again by a flood.
I think it is a nice gesture to make your daughter a pair of socks because she has two feet, so, she needs two socks.
Make them any bright colors you want. She would feel loved to get a pair of hand knit socks. It has nothing to do with sexual orientation. Most people wear socks. get over it. Explain to your friend that the rainbow is a sign and symbol for many things.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

In my old age, I refuse to take the narrow view of someone appropriating a symbol. A rainbow in the sky is for all people, a symbol of hope! I applaud all those who can use that in their own lives. That doesn't mean everyone else can't use or enjoy the rainbow designs for living. Give any group of children a box of crayons -- see how many types of rainbows are depicted!


----------



## Cyndance (Jun 14, 2016)

We're on page 13 and I haven't seen anyone tell you to hide them away. They are beautiful and you should wear them proudly. I would certainly wear them, especially around that (eh-hem) 'friend'.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Recently I was working on a pair of socks using a lovely self striping yarn with multiple colors. My friend remarked that surely I wasn't going to wear those "rainbow" socks because of the lgbt connotation.
> 
> I was taken aback and didn't know what to say. I was simply knitting something I thought was pretty and didn't make the connection. Should I keep the socks or give them to my daughter who is gay?


You could wear them for multiple reasons: (1) you like them, (2) you support your daughter to be who she is (gay), (3) you don't care what she or others think.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

AND make another pair for your daughter WITHOUT mentioning the "gay support" component. Let her decide if she wants to attach that significance to them.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Toymaker said:


> As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
> Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.


I agree we should consider our influence on others by not swearing in public, talking about politics or religion can cause some upset (though I confess I do it all the time - without getting my ego engaged) ... but not wearing colorful socks because someone might think I'm gay or - horror of horrors - I support the gay community ... nope. Just nope.

I, too, have a lesbian daughter and quite a few gay friends. In my experience, the gay community has a much higher level of kindness and tolerance than do most of the public. I quite enjoy them, and totally support them. Not only that, but the "flaming" gays are quite hilarious as well!!

You would likely be surprised who you know who is gay. If you have "judgment" against that lifestyle, they might understandably be reluctant to "come out" with you. Imagine what you're missing, my friends.

I guess I have an opinion about that.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful colors are to be enjoyed, so if you enjoy the colors then by all means wear the socks….and please do not think poorly of your friend…it will only give you a negative feeling instead of joy when you see/wear the socks.


Update: I just saw the photograph you posted of your socks-in-progress. They are beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> I agree we should consider our influence on others by not swearing in public, talking about politics or religion can cause some upset (though I confess I do it all the time - without getting my ego engaged) ... but not wearing colorful socks because someone might think I'm gay or - horror of horrors - I support the gay community ... nope. Just nope.
> 
> I, too, have a lesbian daughter and quite a few gay friends. In my experience, the gay community has a much higher level of kindness and tolerance than do most of the public. I quite enjoy them, and totally support them. Not only that, but the "flaming" gays are quite hilarious as well!!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Hazel


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

AND, by the way ... I would love to know what that yarn is. I would like a pair of those pretty socks (apologies if you have already said ... I have quickly looked through the 13 pages of responses, but have not noticed that particular juicy bit of info!!).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> I agree we should consider our influence on others by not swearing in public, talking about politics or religion can cause some upset (though I confess I do it all the time - without getting my ego engaged) ... but not wearing colorful socks because someone might think I'm gay or - horror of horrors - I support the gay community ... nope. Just nope.
> 
> I, too, have a lesbian daughter and quite a few gay friends. In my experience, the gay community has a much higher level of kindness and tolerance than do most of the public. I quite enjoy them, and totally support them. Not only that, but the "flaming" gays are quite hilarious as well!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your remarks about members of the gay community; the kindest and most tolerant people I've ever known were my gay son and his partner--not with everyone, mind you, but with anyone who gave them at least half a chance. Now that they are gone I have no immediate link with the community since they lived in other states for most of their lifetimes. I cannot say how much I miss them AND the gay community. It's hard to gain access past the suspicion they have of "outsiders" once the link of gay family members is gone. I truly appreciate your sharing.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Thank you so much for your remarks about members of the gay community; the kindest and most tolerant people I've ever known were my gay son and his partner--not with everyone, mind you, but with anyone who gave them at least half a chance. Now that they are gone I have no immediate link with the community since they lived in other states for most of their lifetimes. I cannot say how much I miss them AND the gay community. It's hard to gain access past the suspicion they have of "outsiders" once the link of gay family members is gone. I truly appreciate your sharing.


I look forward to the day when the labels we put on people are "nice/not so much" "fun/serious" "optimistic/grumpy" rather than gay, race, ethnicity, etc.

Oh come on ... don't raise an eyebrow at me!! It could happen!!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

romagica said:


> I agree we should consider our influence on others by not swearing in public, talking about politics or religion can cause some upset (though I confess I do it all the time - without getting my ego engaged) ... but not wearing colorful socks because someone might think I'm gay or - horror of horrors - I support the gay community ... nope. Just nope.
> 
> I, too, have a lesbian daughter and quite a few gay friends. In my experience, the gay community has a much higher level of kindness and tolerance than do most of the public. I quite enjoy them, and totally support them. Not only that, but the "flaming" gays are quite hilarious as well!!
> 
> ...


I have a son who is bi, a neice who is gay, a nephew who is a gay transvesite. My granddaughter has several friends in junior high who are gay and she hangs around all of them as well as her straight friends. She's straight, by the way. She loves the "flaming ones", too. They are fun. My nephew and his friends are also lots of fun and very nice, too.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> Some people have gall! Wear the socks with pride in your pleasure in color, with your pride in knitting and with pride in your love for your daughter.
> 
> Yesterday my nosy neighbor asked my hubby if I paid him for the SLK I bought from him fourteen years ago. I usually respond to such nosy questions with " Have you had your first BM for the day?"


If I knew you better, I'd share with you my suggestion of a frisky comment. LOL


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

bonster said:


> To each his/her own. I LOVE color! Not sure that your daughter being gay has anything to do with anything. Does that mean that people who always wear black are goth?


Oh goodness! I'm goth. I had no idea!!!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wear your socks and enjoy wearing them. I would definitely re-think my friendship with a bigoted friend.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh, do we have to have any kind of discrimination in handcrafts too now? Come on, this is ridiculous


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

love the rainbow sox...................


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I would wear the socks around that insensitive friend that made that terrible comment just to annoy her. Sometimes I am not a nice person. My 4 year old GD loves rainbow, which is what she calls stripes should I stop her from wearing it? Some people need to learn to "engage brain before opening mouth". Wear your socks with pride and if someone doesn't like them too bad. The only opinion that counts is YOURS.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

LindaDH said:


> Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> I look forward to the day when the labels we put on people are "nice/not so much" "fun/serious" "optimistic/grumpy" rather than gay, race, ethnicity, etc.
> 
> Oh come on ... don't raise an eyebrow at me!! It could happen!!


I'm definitely not gonna raise an eyebrow. I, too, am looking forward to that day!

Hazel


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

TexasPurl said:


> That colorway is so pretty you should make a pair of mitts to match the socks and REALLY get you're "friend" in a tizzy!


And a hat and scarf, may as well make sure she goes over the edge.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I, too, would love to know what the yarn brand and color are that you're using on your socks. Please do let us know! Thanks!

Hazel


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

After a nice rain there is a rainbow in the sky. It is always beautiful and I don't see the colors changing because some "human" decided that those colors had some other meaning besides just being beautiful. As for your lovely daughter. She has a wonderful life to live and sadly there will always be rude people. I say wear those socks with pride. I am just a bit jealous that you can knit socks and I still am struggling to do so.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

knitminnie said:


> After a nice rain there is a rainbow in the sky. It is always beautiful and I don't see the colors changing because some "human" decided that those colors had some other meaning besides just being beautiful. As for your lovely daughter. She has a wonderful life to live and sadly there will always be rude people. I say wear those socks with pride. I am just a bit jealous that you can knit socks and I still am struggling to do so.


Socks seem tricky at the beginning. But trust me: I am a total klutz, and if I can knit socks, so can you! I think that the casting on is the hard part, as is the dividing up onto different needles. (I use dpns, and I knit socks from the cuff on down to the toe.) I learned here on KP that it's much easier to knit a few rows flat before joining them into a circle. That makes socks so much easier.

So, go for it!

Hazel


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh My Heavens, wear the socks. I love bright colors for socks and other things. Where did you find the yarn, I want some. Is it fingering weight? :sm09:


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

knitminnie said:


> After a nice rain there is a rainbow in the sky. It is always beautiful and I don't see the colors changing because some "human" decided that those colors had some other meaning besides just being beautiful. As for your lovely daughter. She has a wonderful life to live and sadly there will always be rude people. I say wear those socks with pride. I am just a bit jealous that you can knit socks and I still am struggling to do so.


Try Silver's Sock toe-up on 2 circular needles: http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2circsocksprint.htm

This is the pattern I learned with, and I still use this as the foundation of my socks. Once you get comfortable with this, perhaps look into the FLK heel.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> You have got to be kidding. Only wear the socks at home where people won't judge you???!!!!!!!!!! First of all, the judger has the problem, not the sock wearer. To hide them at home like rainbow socks are something to be ashamed of...well, that's a metaphor for putting gay people back in the closet. Why don't you step up to the 21st century and let people live their lives?


The other person is from Zimbabwe. It's a different story there.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Cyndance said:


> We're on page 13 and I haven't seen anyone tell you to hide them away. They are beautiful and you should wear them proudly. I would certainly wear them, especially around that (eh-hem) 'friend'.


Except for this one: Toymaker wrote:
As much as we like something, we should consider our influence on others, as well.
Wear your socks at home, where others will not judge you, & you will not send a wrong message to others.

My reply to Toymaker:

You have got to be kidding. Only wear the socks at home where people won't judge you???!!!!!!!!!! First of all, the judger has the problem, not the sock wearer. To hide them at home like rainbow socks are something to be ashamed of...well, that's a metaphor for putting gay people back in the closet. Why don't you step up to the 21st century and let people live their lives?


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Yeah, I, too, would love to know what the yarn brand and color are that you're using on your socks. Please do let us know! Thanks!
> 
> Hazel


The yarn is Regia. The color is Easter. It os 75%wool and 25% polyamide.

Here is a picture of the label.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

romagica said:


> Try Silver's Sock toe-up on 2 circular needles: http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2circsocksprint.htm
> 
> This is the pattern I learned with, and I still use this as the foundation of my socks. Once you get comfortable with this, perhaps look into the FLK heel.


Thank you for this.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty cheeky remark your friend made...I would wear them every time you see her AND knit a pair for your daughter :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry, I meant a White Heritage Day! Everyone else has their days, except for the White person. Either everyone has their own day, or no one has their own day.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> I agree. Everything does not need to be a political statement. The lgbt movement used the colors of the rainbow to create their six-color, striped flag (also known as the pride flag) as their symbol in about 1978/1979... about 40 years ago. Now nearly everything rainbow or multi-colored has become supercharged with politics and emotion.
> 
> For millennia, since just after the great flood, the rainbow has been a symbol of a covenant with God. In the Bible, Book of Genesis, Chapter 9 we read:
> 
> ...


Thank You......I am so with you!!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

And then why are we all so afraid to speak up? Whatever happened to OUR Freedom of Speech?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> I look forward to the day when the labels we put on people are "nice/not so much" "fun/serious" "optimistic/grumpy" rather than gay, race, ethnicity, etc.
> 
> Oh come on ... don't raise an eyebrow at me!! It could happen!!


You'll get no raised eyebrow from me, only crossed fingers.....


----------



## Graybird (Jul 5, 2015)

Do they fit You? Do you like them and the wonderful colors? Wear them with pride..aren't you sick to death of all this politically correctness? If you daughter likes them and wants a pair..do some for her ..
I think I might "cool" the friendship with my unfeeling friend..or..just ignore her remarks..Do your own thing!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Just for fun....here is a vintage print advertisement for wool. Enjoy !!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was young gay meant happy or was a girl's name. I have a friend named Gay. One time I was with her a guy asked her name. She said, "Gay." She got the funniest look. She said, "My name is Gay." I have a gay son, but I don't think he wears rainbow socks. I have never heard that gay is connected to Rainbow.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> When I was young gay meant happy or was a girl's name. I have a friend named Gay. One time I was with her a guy asked her name. She said, "Gay." She got the funniest look. She said, "My name is Gay."


I had an Uncle Gay-short for Gaylord. He was a wonderful man.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Just for fun....here is a vintage print advertisement for wool. Enjoy !!


And fun it is. Do you have any idea of when this was printed? I remember the first openly gay man I met; he was a hairdresser in Flint, Michigan back about 1959. I was 20 years old and couldn't understand what all the fuss was about. My son was two years old and not yet officially gay, although we suspected from the time he was three months old (his father could comfort him instantly but I had to really work at it. Since his father was in the Navy and rarely around, it seemed, um, unseemly :~D). He would have loved your gay wool poster, as do I.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

MrsC said:


> I would keep them. If your daughter likes them, make her a pair. Personally, I am tired of what other people think, assume or take for granted. I do things for myself. If that includes showing support for a group or organization, so be it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

If you like the socks wear them. You can't live your life based on other opinions.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

Remember who made the first rainbow and it was not to represent the gay and lesbian - but to remind his people that he would never flood the earth completely ever again. And I just bought some bright "rainbow" yarn for socks and I am definitely wearing them -- that is if I ever get them finished. LOL
I also am sick of trying to find pants that are not black, gray, brown, beige, and white -- once you hit the "plus" sizes, even though I wear a 14 or 16, I rarely find navy but almost never find a bright color. Was so excited when I bought a pair of red pants recently -- dressy enough to wear with a pretty top to church, work (if I did that) and elsewhere.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

How very sad that someone you consider a friend would make such an inappropriate remark....I would wear them with pride...and perhaps consider distancing yourself from the "friend"....if she can say something like that to your face, who knows what she would say to other people about the socks or your daughter.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with LindaDH.... her friend must be a miserable people to have that thought come to mind. And, I also say.... if you like them, wear them... because you like them... because they're pretty. Don't let narrow-minded people dictate your choices.


----------



## jbrumoaz (Jun 24, 2016)

I agree it's your friend's non acceptance of the LBG! Wear them and I bet your daughter will want a pair, too!


----------



## donnadavid (Nov 19, 2011)

Does your friend know that a rainbow means "hope"? My brother is now married to his special husband and very, very happy that he can now be who he is and I can't be more happy for him. He didn't choose to be gay but he is and so what, I could not love him or his partner any more. The rainbow has absolutely beautiful colors and now I am anxious to be able to either knit or crochet in those colors. Please wear those socks with pride.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

makes me want to run out and buy a boat load of rainbow yarn so I can cover myself in rainbows.....


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

When my granddaughter was 7 last year I wanted to make her a sweater. Her favorite color? Rainbow! So rainbow it is! Should I have told her to choose another? Not on your life! Those colors are what make her happy, so that's what she got!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with every reply. Good grief. I've liked "rainbow" colors all my life, and there's no such thing as "correct" color.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I think this is the best answer!


My brother-in-law likes pink. He's as much man as any I know.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Isabel said:


> I agree with every reply. Good grief. I've liked "rainbow" colors all my life, and there's no such thing as "correct" color.


Correction. I should read the whole thread first. "... ALMOST every reply."


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

donnadavid said:


> Does your friend know that a rainbow means "hope"? My brother is now married to his special husband and very, very happy that he can now be who he is and I can't be more happy for him. He didn't choose to be gay but he is and so what, I could not love him or his partner any more. The rainbow has absolutely beautiful colors and now I am anxious to be able to either knit or crochet in those colors. Please wear those socks with pride.


These are the kinds of stories I love to hear. I send my best wishes to you and to them :~D.


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Wear them if you want to! Who cares what other people think, it's none of their business anyway.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so proud of all you good and open-mind folks. Makes me feel good about being a human being. 

I've known gays since childhood; both males/females. None, made a concerted effort to be gay, they just were... and all were/are still good people. Good people, no different in ethics as all you good people that don't judge others, and make a big deal about wearing rainbow colors.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Im sure your friend did not intend to be rude or anything , she is after all your friend . 
Here is the easiest solution to your question.

Why did you buy the yarn ? Because you thought it was pretty and you liked the colors
Why did you use this color to make socks? Because you believe they will make pretty socks .

VOILA' ! 
Therein lies your answer. 

Wear them because you like them ..

There are lots of colors people wear for their favorite teams... BUT WHO CARES ! 


My sheets right now are bright pink ... got them on sale , My DH sleeps on them just fine . 
No one owns the rainbow colors or any colors for that matter 

Be happy and i hope that you enjoy the socks in good health


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Your intent was you liked the color. Because of that I would wear them with a smile!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Like many others here on KP have said, if you like the colours then wear the socks. I am now too set in my ways to take any notice of what others say about what I wear.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Like many others here on KP have said, if you like the colours then wear the socks. I am now too set in my ways to take any notice of what others say about what I wear.


Me too ;~D! I never did care much.....


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

LindaDH said:


> Sorry, but you have a narrow-minded friend. Sheesh! Wear them if you like them. I like color. I am so sick of entire wardrobes of black!


Yes, and if you wear too much black, then some people may infer you are a lesbian. :sm01:


----------



## patjb (Feb 6, 2016)

That was a very hurtful and prejudicial comment. I would have said, "That is exactly why I will wear them and I will wear them with pride."


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I wear COLOR every day. Stripes, plaid, plain bold, everything.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

RAINBOWS were 1st invented by the Lord God of the universe si i wouldn't worry about it 
there is some kind of a kids wish org. too uses rainbows ...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree. Wear them if you like them. I too am tired of being oh so politically correct and it makes my head spin to try and keep up with everything that supposedly means something else. Sometimes things just are what they are and have no other symbolic meaning


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Think of it this way: blue is for boys; pink for girls, right? But you are adult, so you wear either pink or blue without even thinking about it. Same here for the rainbow. And all those ribbons for different causes mean something, but you still wear all the colors without campaigning for a cause. Same thing. You can either make something of it...or not. Ignore it.


----------



## juliepugs (Aug 30, 2015)

IF wearing rainbow colored socks on your feet means some other connotation other than pretty colors on your feet, THEN WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Something like what your friend said, is just ignorant. Besides God made colors for us and he doesn't make junk.
I would wear them with PRIDE.


----------

